# Wire Thickness, Resistance Settings, Etc



## Bonez007 (19/8/14)

Hey guys,

So i am a total noob, but i am getting me a magma rda to get into the coil building thing. After the KZN Vape Meet I have seen how much of fun and flavour i am missing out on, hahaha.

Now, i dont know what else i should buy. I know i need an ohm meter.

What thickness wire should i buy, and wick material?

I dont really want to go very low resistance and safety is of utmost importance. What would one recommend as coil resistances and configuration? Dual coil? Single coil? 1ohm?

I will using the ipv v2 with sony vtc5 batteries. This website tells me the sweet spot is 0.988ohms, can anyone concur? http://www.steam-engine.org/modrange.asp

Also, are there any safety guidelines for a noob, so that he doesn't blow his face off?

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/8/14)

Read/watch the stickies at the top of this forum: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/electronic-cigarette-mods/

Kanthal 28 g is a good starting wire. For wicking you can do Ekowool, cotton, rayon.....

You need a good little screwdriver. You need something to wrap your coil on, like a 1.5 mm drill bit. You need a little blowtorch, but a gas stove or even a good lighter will also work.

Do a Google search for how to coil/wick the Magna, should find many videos.

Yes, around 1.0 ohms should be a good starting point.

Reactions: Agree 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/8/14)

Everything @Andre said!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (19/8/14)

1 ohms flat (or as close as possible) should be fine.
That site gives good calculator values, so you can trust what it gives you.

I don't know what to recommend as far as wire thickness (gauge) goes. I don't know the atty, so it's hard to say.
As a baseline, I would probably recommend going with thinner wire to start off with. They are higher resistance per given distance, and you would probably end up making a few 1.5+ ohm coils to begin with.
A wire you probably won't go too terribly wrong with right out the shoot, is 28 gauge. Very much middle-of-the-road.
Heck, wouldn't even be such a horrid idea to start out with 2 ohm coils!
As you get more familiar with your equipment and personal skills, you can adjust wire thickness as needed.
The only SOLID advice I can give on this topic is: Don't buy too much of one thickness... youre gonna have to play around for a while to find your own personal sweet spot...

As for wick; the best newbie-friendly wick available will be silica/ekowool. It doesn't burn. This will give you a lot of leeway in terms of learning to wick properly. A botched cotton/rayon wick running dry is prone to light on fire, so you don't wanna jump right into that particular ocean right off the bat if you're not comfortable with that sort of consequence...
Thickness of the wick is gonna be yours to toy with as your coils grow or skrink in size.

As for setup, single coil will be the way to go. Dual coil brings with it a whole new set of things to be aware of with safety.

You already mentioned an ohm meter, so good step there.

Also consider a small butane torch. Torching your wire before use is good for getting any factory chemicals off them, as well as making it slightly more workable.
Another good piece to add to your toolkit is an insulated needle-nose plier. MAKE SURE IT'S INSULATED!
Alternatively, ceramic-tipped tweezers (although they are a little bit harder to come by).
A small but comfortable wire-cutter will also be needed, as well as a small screwdriver kit.
You can probably get the pliers, cutter, and screwdrivers in a small kit at your local hardware shop.
Wouldn't hurt to get s basic set of drillbits either (to wrap coils around)

The biggest piece of advice that I can give you is that you should NEVER (regardless of newbie or pro) build a coil on a mod as you see people do in Youtube videos.
I can't even begin to tell you just how dangerous that actually is. Apart from burning your fingers, one false move and you really can short a mod to death, or a battery into thermal runaway.
It rubs me completely the wrong way when I see people do this...
Always build disconnected, or if you absolutely must, build on the ohm meter if it has a 510 connection.

Can't think if I missed anything, please do ask if you are unsure about any of this. I'm pretty sure other folks will probably chime in on anything I missed.
(it's been a long night of work for me, so my head is a little fuzzy)


EDIT: fuzzy head also types slow, everything @Andre said (in a more compact way) - i get chatty when im tired.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (19/8/14)

yip @Andre pretty much summed it up @Bonez007 

have fun!!!

keep us posted, and if you get stuck, you know where to come

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bonez007 (19/8/14)

Wow thank you so much guys. I am now armed with enough information  much love


----------



## MarkK (19/8/14)

@bones the protections built into the IPV V2 are decent, its the Yihie SX 330 Board in that unit, so your face will stay pretty  Your box mod will tell you what to do  (IE: Short, check atomizer, resistance tooo low or tooo high, check battery)

I will second the sound advice of starting at 1 ohm and I will add have fun! Welcome to the coil & drip club

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (19/8/14)

@Bonez007 
Oh! I almost forgot!

As a newbie to RBA's, you REALLY want to think of getting some fingerhoodies (rubber tips for your fingers, commonly used for sewing), if you have sensitive fingers.
Newbie fingers can get quite tender with all that wire fiddling...


----------



## Bonez007 (19/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> @Bonez007
> Oh! I almost forgot!
> 
> As a newbie to RBA's, you REALLY want to think of getting some fingerhoodies (rubber tips for your fingers, commonly used for sewing), if you have sensitive fingers.
> Newbie fingers can get quite tender with all that wire fiddling...



Nice tip bro 

I play guitar so I should be fine. If not, i will steal my moms thimble things


----------



## WHeunis (19/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Nice tip bro
> 
> I play guitar so I should be fine. If not, i will steal my moms thimble things


 
I was also blessed/cursed (depends how you look at it) with guitar fingers.
I could cut glass with my left hand's fingers...


----------



## capetocuba (19/8/14)

WHeunis said:


> @Bonez007
> Oh! I almost forgot!
> 
> As a newbie to RBA's, you REALLY want to think of getting some fingerhoodies (rubber tips for your fingers, commonly used for sewing), if you have sensitive fingers.
> Newbie fingers can get quite tender with all that wire fiddling...


I have sensitive fingers and have been building coils for over 8 months now. I see absolutely no need for these finger hoodies as they would interfere with the build. I either wrap my coil around a drill bit or on the jig I have. I have never managed to cut myself of whatever in that time. I have burnt myself on a coil though, that was after priming it and then wanting to tighten atty onto mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## rvdwesth (19/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So i am a total noob, but i am getting me a magma rda to get into the coil building thing. After the KZN Vape Meet I have seen how much of fun and flavour i am missing out on, hahaha.
> 
> ...


 
@Bonez007 I had the same dilemma, and built a few just to test.

The Elec Mods all have built in ohm meters so I personally don't use a separate one. The device wont let you fire if there is a short etc. What i did find is that there are plenty sources out there to give you a very good indication of how many wraps on what diameter will give you what ohms. I use a App on my phone called Vaper's Toolbox (I have Android, not sure about IOS) and the details are pretty accurate.
So during my build journey, I have now found a wire that works, in my case 30G Kanthral with cotton and I know exactly how many wraps i prefer on my Kayfun for a good vape. I use a different ohm for my Protank and the wife also prefer a different ohm for her protank mini...

In summary I'd say if you use a Elec Mod, play and find your sweet spot for each take, document or make a mental note for each setup...
Lastly I prefer Kanthral to Nicrome, although I find Nicrome is much easier to wrap than kanthral.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bonez007 (19/8/14)

Orders have been placed  now the dreaded wait (overnight) for vape mails lol.
Bank balance out the window

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rvdwesth (19/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Orders have been placed  now the dreaded wait (overnight) for vape mails lol.
> Bank balance out the window


 
@Bonez007 , what did you order?


----------



## Bonez007 (19/8/14)

Ipv v2
Magma rda
Ekowool
Kanthal 28g
Nitecore l2 charger
Kangertech coils (for my mini protank 3)
Coil jig
USB charger and wall adaptor (for my spinner)
Some liquids

Also waiting for a response, to confirm these:
Drip tips
Sony vtc5 x2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (19/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Ipv v2
> Magma rda
> Ekowool
> Kanthal 28g
> ...


Ooh, you are gonna have soooo much fun!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bonez007 (19/8/14)

Andre said:


> Ooh, you are gonna have soooo much fun!



I should not have attended the vape meet

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## rvdwesth (19/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Ipv v2
> Magma rda
> Ekowool
> Kanthal 28g
> ...


 
Jealous much I am!!!!
I am sooooo in two minds between ZNA 30 vs Hcigar 30 vs IPV v2 --> I just cannot make up my mind.
I do not want an evic again and I do not want a mech and I do not want something with an external charger - My device has to be able to charge without removing the battery overnight while I sleep.


----------



## Riaz (19/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Ipv v2
> Magma rda
> Ekowool
> Kanthal 28g
> ...


thats a beautiful list buddy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/8/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Jealous much I am!!!!
> I am sooooo in two minds between ZNA 30 vs Hcigar 30 vs IPV v2 --> I just cannot make up my mind.
> I do not want an evic again and I do not want a mech and I do not want something with an external charger - My device has to be able to charge without removing the battery overnight while I sleep.


The ZNA30 clone is of unknown quality at this stage. I had the Cana 30W and have the IPV50W. Prefer the IPV for its feel and quality to the Cana 30W. Also trust the IPV electronics more than that of the Cana30W. If that helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Al3x (19/8/14)

awesome @Bonez007 looks like we need to have a mini vape session soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rvdwesth (19/8/14)

Andre said:


> The ZNA30 clone is of unknown quality at this stage. I had the Cana 30W and have the IPV50W. Prefer the IPV for its feel and quality to the Cana 30W. Also trust the IPV electronics more than that of the Cana30W. If that helps.


 Thanks @Andre it helps a lot!


----------



## Jibbz786 (19/8/14)

@Bonez007 you need any help with coiling gimme just gimme a shout, maybe have a mini coil building meet with the durbs guys, what you say @Al3x

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bonez007 (20/8/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Jealous much I am!!!!
> I am sooooo in two minds between ZNA 30 vs Hcigar 30 vs IPV v2 --> I just cannot make up my mind.
> I do not want an evic again and I do not want a mech and I do not want something with an external charger - My device has to be able to charge without removing the battery overnight while I sleep.



I was also very confused, but at the vape meet i got a chance to play around with the hana and ipv, and other stuff. I came home even more confused lol, because both those devices are top notch. But for me the ipv felt more comfortable in my hand, plus its got. 20 extra watts, so i ordered it. It is a trade off a bit in the looks department, as i hear 22mm attys have a slight overhang, and some dont seat flush. 

But i dont really care about it, it feels good to me. This is why vape meets are brilliant. Before this, all i knew about mods were from youtube videos and internet pages, but i was so shocked to see how much smaller these things looked in real life, and the weight of those things! 

Go to a meet, then you will make up your mind, else, just take either the hana or ipv, you wont go wrong with either 

Note, the ipv has its charging port at the bottom, so you may have to remove your atty to charge

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Bonez007 (20/8/14)

Jibbz786 said:


> @Bonez007 you need any help with coiling gimme just gimme a shout, maybe have a mini coil building meet with the durbs guys, what you say @Al3x



@Baverz you are wasting time. Get your rda man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rvdwesth (20/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> I was also very confused, but at the vape meet i got a chance to play around with the hana and ipv, and other stuff. I came home even more confused lol, because both those devices are top notch. But for me the ipv felt more comfortable in my hand, plus its got. 20 extra watts, so i ordered it. It is a trade off a bit in the looks department, as i hear 22mm attys have a slight overhang, and some dont seat flush.
> 
> But i dont really care about it, it feels good to me. This is why vape meets are brilliant. Before this, all i knew about mods were from youtube videos and internet pages, but i was so shocked to see how much smaller these things looked in real life, and the weight of those things!
> 
> ...


 I must admit i'm also starting to lean toward the IPV.... what is a 1mm overhang when you have 20 extra watts

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Baverz (20/8/14)

you just had to rub it in 

after reading @Andre post looks like im gona get the ivp
lets just wait for pay day an see whats happens

@Jibbz786 dat doesnt sound like a bad idea,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bonez007 (20/8/14)

Hey guys, those vtc5's, do i just stick em in the device and start vaping, or should i put them on charge first? What is the procedure for first use?


----------



## Al3x (20/8/14)

Jibbz786 said:


> @Bonez007 you need any help with coiling gimme just gimme a shout, maybe have a mini coil building meet with the durbs guys, what you say @Al3x


Yeah sure, just tell me when


----------



## Al3x (20/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Hey guys, those vtc5's, do i just stick em in the device and start vaping, or should i put them on charge first? What is the procedure for first use?


I had to charge mine first

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Hey guys, those vtc5's, do i just stick em in the device and start vaping, or should i put them on charge first? What is the procedure for first use?


They get shipped with a 40%ish charge. Its good practice to charge new batteries before use.


----------



## Bonez007 (20/8/14)

Sweet, thanks guys

I will have to use the ipv to charge up, as i didnt get the vape mail with the Nitecore yet


----------



## rvdwesth (20/8/14)

@Baverz I agree... Not all of us have the financial means at this time of the month, to order a ton of stuff just before payday such as some other people on this forum...


----------



## rvdwesth (20/8/14)

@Bonez007 the IVP doesn't come with a battery right?
I have a 3100 20A ifest IMR.... Will that work on the IVP? Does anyone know?


----------



## Al3x (20/8/14)

rvdwesth said:


> @Bonez007 the IVP doesn't come with a battery right?
> I have a 3100 20A ifest IMR.... Will that work on the IVP? Does anyone know?


It will work


----------



## Bonez007 (20/8/14)

rvdwesth said:


> @Bonez007 the IVP doesn't come with a battery right?
> I have a 3100 20A ifest IMR.... Will that work on the IVP? Does anyone know?



Correct. There are no batteries. I bought sony vtc5 batteries for it, just because i hear these are the safest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jibbz786 (20/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Correct. There are no batteries. I bought sony vtc5 batteries for it, just because i hear these are the safest.


and if you get a mech those are the best to use!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bonez007 (20/8/14)

Jibbz786 said:


> and if you get a mech those are the best to use!



I dont think i will take things so far lol, although even with the safest batteries in the ipv (regulated device with all these safety features) i am still pretty cautious about how i use and handle these things. I have one eye constantly on the charger. Safer chemistry or not, these batteries have massive energy stored in it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jibbz786 (21/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> I dont think i will take things so far lol, although even with the safest batteries in the ipv (regulated device with all these safety features) i am still pretty cautious about how i use and handle these things. I have one eye constantly on the charger. Safer chemistry or not, these batteries have massive energy stored in it.


Lol, it was much more dangerous having a stinky b driving, my back seat has soo many holes, but you right better cautious then sorry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bonez007 (21/8/14)

Im getting an error message on my ipv, saying "low res!"

This is on my kangertech protank mini 3, with 1,5ohm coil. It doesn't happen all the time, just now and then. But if i leave the fire button and press again, it fires as normal. Any idea whats going on?


----------



## Al3x (21/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Im getting an error message on my ipv, saying "low res!"
> 
> This is on my kangertech protank mini 3, with 1,5ohm coil. It doesn't happen all the time, just now and then. But if i leave the fire button and press again, it fires as normal. Any idea whats going on?


maybe it is too tight on the mod, try to loosen it a bit and see if that sorts the issue out


----------



## Bonez007 (21/8/14)

Al3x said:


> maybe it is too tight on the mod, try to loosen it a bit and see if that sorts the issue out



Thank you. I will try this.

Nothing will break or blow up right?


----------



## Al3x (21/8/14)

no, it has short circuit protection so you good to go

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (21/8/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I must admit i'm also starting to lean toward the IPV.... what is a 1mm overhang when you have 20 extra watts


 
And then I see Subohmvapor is doing a buy on the 100W Sigelei box!! So much confusion!!


----------



## Bonez007 (21/8/14)

So i just made my first coil! Not bad at all. I thought it would take hours. I got it done in 20min, including wicking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Bonez007 (21/8/14)

This is about 9 wraps on 1,6mm diameter rod. 28g Kanthal A1 wire. I should have used. 2mm dia. I wasn't thinking. The ekowool i have is 2mm... So i just used cotton.

Flavour? Man, I'm tasting water lol! What wattage should i use? I wont lie, i am kinda scared to crank it up.


----------



## Baverz (21/8/14)

Crank it up bro don't feel shy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## WHeunis (21/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> This is about 9 wraps on 1,6mm diameter rod. 28g Kanthal A1 wire. I should have used. 2mm dia. I wasn't thinking. The ekowool i have is 2mm... So i just used cotton.
> 
> Flavour? Man, I'm tasting water lol! What wattage should i use? I wont lie, i am kinda scared to crank it up.


 
Kinda looks like you may have overwicked a bit with that cotton.
Play around with less cotton, because you gotta remember that cotton EXPANDS with liquid inside the coil. If there's too much wick to the point where it chokes, you wont have a very good delivery of juice to the coil.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bonez007 (21/8/14)

Ahhh i gotacha! So then, to use the 2mm ekowool, should i wrap 2,5mm dia coils?


----------



## WHeunis (21/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> Ahhh i gotacha! So then, to use the 2mm ekowool, should i wrap 2,5mm dia coils?


 
Nope.
I was only referring to cotton. Ekowool is another thing; I havent worked with it.
But from what I gather you shouldnt have problems with expansion using ekowool.


----------



## Bonez007 (21/8/14)

Ok sure. Thanks bro. Let me try less cotton.


----------



## Baverz (21/8/14)

Hope you not using the cotton from from your hear buds


----------



## rvdwesth (21/8/14)

@Bonez007 looks amazing!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> So i just made my first coil! Not bad at all. I thought it would take hours. I got it done in 20min, including wicking.
> 
> View attachment 10216
> View attachment 10217
> View attachment 10218



Congrats on your first coil @Bonez007 
I assume its workiny great since you did the SVC review on it?


----------



## Bonez007 (24/8/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats on your first coil @Bonez007
> I assume its workiny great since you did the SVC review on it?



Thank you  it works so well. Nice warm vape passed 15 watts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (24/8/14)

Hi @Bonez007 you doing well mate. I am no ekowool fundi, but I had a boffin show me a simple way of building a wick with ekowool. Basically you fold the end of the length over so you have 2 strands side by side to required length. Place a straightened paper clip in same direction. You can then hand wrap your kanthal around this. Lastly you can cut the loop off the one end & remove paper clip so you now have 2 equal lengths ekowool encased in kanthal. Hope you can understand this

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bonez007 (24/8/14)

capetocuba said:


> Hi @Bonez007 you doing well mate. I am no ekowool fundi, but I had a boffin show me a simple way of building a wick with ekowool. Basically you fold the end of the length over so you have 2 strands side by side to required length. Place a straightened paper clip in same direction. You can then hand wrap your kanthal around this. Lastly you can cut the loop off the one end & remove paper clip so you now have 2 equal lengths ekowool encased in kanthal. Hope you can understand this



I got you! But this sounds like something only a pro should do. I will def try this out, but first i got to get comfortable with the regular coil building. Thank you for the info bro. Btw, what guage Kanthal should i use for it? I have 28g, but it seems kinda stiff for this?


----------



## capetocuba (24/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> I got you! But this sounds like something only a pro should do. I will def try this out, but first i got to get comfortable with the regular coil building. Thank you for the info bro. Btw, what guage Kanthal should i use for it? I have 28g, but it seems kinda stiff for this?


Pleasure mate, I'm no pro either, try it it's not difficult! 
28g is perfect!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (24/8/14)

Torch your kanthal  Makes it easier to play with

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (24/8/14)

26g and 28g will go into your fingers though, try not to poke yourself


----------



## Bonez007 (24/8/14)

MarkK said:


> Torch your kanthal  Makes it easier to play with



I was using a regular BIC lighter. I think its stupid of me. I will head out today to get a torch. Anyone know where i can get something in Durban? I prefer a smaller one


----------



## Bonez007 (24/8/14)

MarkK said:


> 26g and 28g will go into your fingers though, try not to poke yourself



You mentioned this too late

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## capetocuba (24/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> I was using a regular BIC lighter. I think its stupid of me. I will head out today to get a torch. Anyone know where i can get something in Durban? I prefer a smaller one


Pick n Pay or any catering shop should have. Called a brulee torch sometimes.


----------



## MarkK (24/8/14)

China town has R20 jet flames  

This kinda thing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Al3x (24/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> I was using a regular BIC lighter. I think its stupid of me. I will head out today to get a torch. Anyone know where i can get something in Durban? I prefer a smaller one


I also use a lighter cause I could not find a butane torch but from my experience try to get a flame less one. The kind that is more of a blowtorch tip much easier to work with and I get burnt less often


----------



## WHeunis (24/8/14)

Bonez007 said:


> I was using a regular BIC lighter. I think its stupid of me. I will head out today to get a torch. Anyone know where i can get something in Durban? I prefer a smaller one


 
I recommend a decent hardware store, or DIY type place like Builder's Warehouse.
Maybe even a camping shop, but that might be a longshot.


----------



## Necris (24/8/14)

Think I paid R60 for this at checkers ciggy counter, lasted over a year so far

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bonez007 (24/8/14)

Al3x said:


> I also use a lighter cause I could not find a butane torch but from my experience try to get a flame less one. The kind that is more of a blowtorch tip much easier to work with and I get burnt less often



Thank you so much everyone  i actually got hold of this kind of one, that Al3x talks about. Like a mini torch.


----------

